# iCloud pour Windows



## Richy74 (20 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de changer de pc (Windows 10) et j'ai un petit soucis avec iCloud pour Windows... celui ci fonctionne bien mes photos se téléchargent bien mais au format JPEG alors que sur mon ancien pc (sous Windows 10 aussi) j'avais du JPG et je n'arrive pas a trouver d'où cela peut venir.
Je sais que je peux convertir mais j'utilise un logiciel qui ne prend pas en charge le JPEG et c'était donc bien plus pratique d'avoir directement du JPG pour moi.
Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## edenpulse (21 Janvier 2022)

un JPEG c'est la meme chose qu'un JPG. 
Renomme tout les fichiers JPEG en JPG et voilà, pas besoin de convertir, rien du tout.


----------



## Richy74 (21 Janvier 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> un JPEG c'est la meme chose qu'un JPG.
> Renomme tout les fichiers JPEG en JPG et voilà, pas besoin de convertir, rien du tout.


Merci effectivement, mais avant je n'avais rien à faire c'était encore mieux d'où ma question!


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Janvier 2022)

sur le cloud, tes photos sont en JPEG, et avant, quand tu les téléchargeais sur ton ancien PC elles se téléchargeais en JPG et maintenant sur le nouveau elles restent en JPEG ? c'est ça ?


----------



## Richy74 (21 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> sur le cloud, tes photos sont en JPEG, et avant, quand tu les téléchargeais sur ton ancien PC elles se téléchargeais en JPG et maintenant sur le nouveau elles restent en JPEG ? c'est ça ?


Bonjour, oui sur mon ancien pc elles arrivaient directement en JPG et maintenant sur le nouveau pc en JPEG


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Janvier 2022)

que donne ce réglage ?


----------



## Richy74 (21 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> que donne ce réglage ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 253039


Je n'ai pas exactement cette option, mais je suppose que si je fais comme ça je vais avoir du HEIC ce qui ne m arrange pas non plus ?


----------

